# 10 Year Surf Roll Call...



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

i remember when i first started reading this forum, almost 10 years ago. a lot of names have came and gone. but one keeps me wondering, what ever happened to "GunDoctor". the few times i we (my dad LDL) and i had the chance to fish with him was always a good time, between GunDoctor and BigLouâ€¦ there's a TON of knowledge. some true salty dogs, kings of castâ€¦ true Salts.

let me know if anyone has heard from GunDoctor, just wondering how the guy is. PM if necessary.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Last time I saw him was at one of the Bum Runs on High Island we use to have in August where we signed a 10 or a 20 and put it in a jar winner took all. I think it was about 2002 or 03 maybe 04 or so. TigerShark(David) was there and it was the last one before he died. Willbo won it with a 6 or 7 ft Lemon that year. I spoke to him( GUNDOC) via e-mail about some trigger problem work on my 700 Police in 2007 and during that period I lost contact with him. I would like to know what happened to him as well.Big Lou was at that last run I saw Gundoc at so maybe he knows what became of him. How time flys!


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

Time does fly...


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

I thought tigersharks name was Rob? I might be wrong though.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Sharkhunter said:


> I thought tigersharks name was Rob? I might be wrong though.


 I stand corrected, I always got him and bum mixed up.


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

I'm not at ten years but almost there 3/2005


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I've been around a while but not ten years. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Gundoc is still alive and kicking. Not fishing as much, more into shooting. At least last time I talked to him last year. Big Lou still fishing and has bought a boat.

I was there ten years ago, told Wilbo he had a fish on and helped him land it. I go way back to some of the first Bum Runs. Sure was fun times on the beach back then. Some of the group that was on Rob's true lies and Bum's Coastal shark fishing board still post from time to time.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Jolly Roger said:


> Gundoc is still alive and kicking. Not fishing as much, more into shooting. At least last time I talked to him last year. Big Lou still fishing and has bought a boat.
> 
> I was there ten years ago, told Wilbo he had a fish on and helped him land it. I go way back to some of the first Bum Runs. Sure was fun times on the beach back then. Some of the group that was on Rob's true lies and Bum's Coastal shark fishing board still post from time to time.


I found 2Cool through Bum's website.

I was just a guy from Canada wanting to try and catch a shark - without a boat, and wandered onto Bum's Coastal website. The internet was pretty new back then as well! Lot's of drama back in the day. I remember some of OZ's and Deavers early posts. Ditto for Gun Doctor - that guy gave me a lot of advice on buying fishing gear - and hunting gear.

Bum still around?


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

captMATT said:


> i remember when i first started reading this forum, almost 10 years ago. a lot of names have came and gone. but one keeps me wondering, what ever happened to "GunDoctor". the few times i we (my dad LDL) and i had the chance to fish with him was always a good time, between GunDoctor and BigLouâ€¦ there's a TON of knowledge. some true salty dogs, kings of castâ€¦ true Salts.
> 
> let me know if anyone has heard from GunDoctor, just wondering how the guy is. PM if necessary.


captMATT - great post. I just noticed I'm about to hit a 10 YR mark on 2Cool. Wouldn't describe myself as in the same category of the folks from days gone by - but I sure have enjoyed the stories over the last 10 years!

As the years go by I've noticed I spend less time on the Sharkfishing sites - and more on the hunting and general sites. But always enjoy dropping in and seeing what folks are catching.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I was among the originals on the Gulf Coast Shark Fishing Site. I was a member there since 2000. In fact this forum was originally GCSF....Gundoctor, Big Lou, and Beach Bum are Facebook friends of mine.... They are mostly quiet on there though.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*The Pillars of 2cool...*

I remember both Gundoctor and Big Lou....We met on one of the first "Bum Runs"
east of High Island...

I remember one day Big Lou had a surf reel attached to a 4'-5' broom stick and could
still out cast most of us on the beach....It was his way of showing us that 'Distance
(Longcast) Casting' was all about technique. Not about having a $300 Breakaway Rod
and a 'Souped up Ambassador 6000'...

I'd sure like to get together with those guys again....

This thread reminded me to check....I'm about a month away from being a 10 yr
member...

Time flies when your having fun...

Mustad7731
Jack


----------



## ronnie collins (May 21, 2004)

Sharkhunter said:


> I thought tigersharks name was Rob? I might be wrong though.


It was Tygershark with a y, other names is Mr. Bill, Kkon, Screemin' Reel and several from Austin that I can't remember there names, some great people and freinds. If anyone remembers more names, please post them up. It's good to help us older guys to not forget.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Artie H., Red Ed, Lynn,......JC is still on here I think!


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Ha*

Just decided to log in just to say hey...
Haven't posted in a long long time.

Been fishing HI Island and Crystal mainly. Been killing the bull reds waiting on a shark bite for this spring. Should be a good summer if the grass isn't a pain.

Play safe. I'm in the black chevy crewcab. Stop by if you see a bunch of hi viz line. That's me.

L8tr, Inc


----------



## 19leiker83 (Sep 9, 2016)

*im still around......*

for some odd reason my CaptMatt handle is no longer valid.....who is still around from back when????:texasflag


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

Great thread!! Glad to hear from some of the ol' boys!!


----------



## shrky57 (Jan 8, 2005)

wow has it been 10 years?


----------



## SurfRunners (Oct 3, 2016)

shrky57 said:


> wow has it been 10 years?


it's been a lot longer than that. Most people probably don't know that BeachBum is basically the first sharker to tag and release sharks that I know of. He promoted it through Gulf Coast Shark Fishing, which began when internet forums were in their infancy and most people did not own a PC.


----------



## ronnie collins (May 21, 2004)

Sharkhunter said:


> I thought tigersharks name was Rob? I might be wrong though.


rob went by Tygershark, with the Y. Artie left us several yrs. ago.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

*OLD Salts*

This may have been the last time I saw these guys.

It was in 2005.

Here is the report.
http://catchingbigfish.net/REPORTS031205.html


----------



## 19leiker83 (Sep 9, 2016)

Good Stuff.....glad to see some of yall are still around.:texasflag


----------



## "Spanish Fly" (Jun 14, 2004)

Didn't realize this post was created in 2014. I remember always reading "Jolly Roger's" post on here. Is he still around?


----------

